# another noob



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey yall.new here ive been creeping around for past week. Giguted it was time for an intro.dite looks solid.even tried a sponsor.hope all is well


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*570junior* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

1st fuck up-figured.   2nd fuck up-site


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Board


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)

hello,and welcome!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome to IM...


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome brudda good to have u..


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------

